# My second attempt at a fleece blanky



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I went and got more fleece and made the chis another fleece blanket today. They love it of course but I wasn't completely satisfied lol It like bunches up in some areas I guess from tying the knots to tight or something. It has octopuses (octopi?) on one side and a light green on the other. I can't wait to make another one. They're so easy and I love the finished product  


Tyson looking cute










Everyone pile on!










Then you have to roll on it to break it in..










Thanks for our new blanky mom!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i love it ! i love the colors and jack


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I love the blanket too. They all look so cute checking it out


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Great work, it looks fab. Well done.
Love that last pic it is so sweet. Bless them they do love it done they.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwwww. that is cute Katie! I can see the Octopus/pi? in the last pic really good and it is a very cute print! The sencond pic shows the whole entourage! How cute.

Tammy, I love you siggie... it's really cute.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Great Job once again. Next time try cutting your strips alittle thinner though. It does and will bunch up like that if the strips are too thick, I learn't that the first time I made one many moons ago. 
You did great though and love those colors..


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone :daisy: It' was so cheap! I got all the fleece on sale.


Karen I think you're right. I made them 1inch last time and it didn't bunch like this one. I like the look of the wider ones but I went to wide :lol: It's curling up around the ends. Maybe after I wash it it will loosen up a bit. The chis don't seem to mind either way. They like anything thats new


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I love all of your babies!! Jack has the coolest coloring I have ever seen! That blanket is great! I would love to make one. Is it hard to make?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you! 

The blankets are super easy to make. I used this website and help from Karen (Gizmo's mommy)  
http://www.exploringwomanhood.com/homelife/ideas/pom-jan03.htm


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Wow, you made that?! That looks awesome! And obviously it went over well with your babies, haha!


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

I also found that if the strips were not cut exact lenghts they bunched once all tied..


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that's really cute  your guys look like they love it too :lol:


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

chis rule said:


> Awwwww. that is cute Katie! I can see the Octopus/pi? in the last pic really good and it is a very cute print! The sencond pic shows the whole entourage! How cute.
> 
> Tammy, I love you siggie... it's really cute.


I really like your new siggy.I checked out some of your my space pics & some nice things you wrote.My son always teases me and tells me I need a " code" to see his page & my daughter Paige's page.Is that true?I should try and navigate it.I am so protective since va tech, how awful! Sorry i ran off the subject of chis.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Gorgeous blanket !! Tyson is very jeleous he wants one !!  

Your babies are looking gorgeous as always  
Jayne xx


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I wish I had the creative talent. :lol:

I had to laugh...anytime something new comes into the house, chihuahuas have to walk on it, sit on it, roll on it. :lol:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

wow that's an awesome blanket. And your chis are so good to pose on it. 
so cute!!!!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

That is so cute! I love the pattern! And the chis look adorable as always!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

That is just adorable and they sure seem to love it! How long did it take you to make it? I'm one of those people how has to finish what I start that day! LOL


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone! It's so simple, you just need good scissors. It took me about 2 hours to do that one but I took breaks in between bc my neck would start to hurt from looking down too long. Depending on the size, you could do a smaller quick one or a bigger one that takes longer. My next one is going to be a yard and a half. I have the material but I think I'm going to wait until the weekend to do it so I don't get distracted from studying.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That blanket is AWESOME! That's so cute how they have to roll on the blanky first! LOL. Your chis must be so entertaining. I wish I was talented and could make stuff like that. That is really cool!


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

great job on making that blanket! they sure do look like they are enjoying it!


----------

